
A Hacker from South Africa Rescued the First NASA Computer in Space (2016) - DoreenMichele
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/a-hacker-from-south-africa-just-rescued-the-first-nasa-computer-in-space
======
trothamel
It's a good story, but the Gemini Guidance Computer seems to have predated the
AGC to space by a year.

Check out the NASA history at:

[https://history.nasa.gov/computers/contents.html](https://history.nasa.gov/computers/contents.html)

~~~
Xibur
The GGC consisted of discrete components, not integrated circuits, which was
the point made in the video.

> The [GGC] machine consisted of discrete components, not integrated circuits.
> However, circuit modules that held the components were somewhat
> interchangeable. They were plugged into one of five interconnection.....

The rope memory modules in the article are programs running on the first IC
based computer, if I understand correctly.
[https://history.nasa.gov/computers/Ch1-2.html](https://history.nasa.gov/computers/Ch1-2.html)

------
JKCalhoun
One of his three YouTube videos:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkFy30kxfh4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkFy30kxfh4)

------
partycoder
[2016]

~~~
dang
Thanks! Added.

